# Help w/Trim Molding & White Doors



## Jim Ignatowski (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

We’re struggling with our molding. Currently, all the interior doors are white and we had white base and casing molding around everything. All of the molding had to be replaced as it was on top of a carpet that no longer exists and the casing molding was/is in poor condition. My wife and I both prefer stained wood molding, but we’re concerned that having stained casing around a white door will be visually unappealing … at least to others. I don’t think it looks bad when I put the molding next to the door. I had originally planned on replacing the doors and staining them to match the casing, but my wife is concerned it will make the interior too dark We do have a lot of doors (closets, rooms, etc… It’s a compartmentalized house). The downstairs molding would be a red mahogany and the upstairs is more like a golden oak or pecan color. Any thoughts on how this would look around a white door? Thank you


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's all in what looks right to you, your the only one going to have to live with it.
Going with stained molding is going to be a whole lot more work and far more work to install.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We have white raised paneled doors and white interior French doors.
Our molding around the doors in the kitchen and family room are stained
QS oak. It looks good in my humble opinion.
We did I'd about 8 years ago, the doors have been painted a few times since
we had changed the white molding to QS molding. The molding holds up great. 

Here's my kitchen door, and molding.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Breakfast room door. I have more examples if you're interested.


----------



## Jim Ignatowski (Dec 20, 2011)

I appreciate the responses and the pictures. I agree, it's definitely more work, but I've already started a good portion of it. We started getting concerned after looking at all the white doors and trying to imagine how they'll looked with a stained casing. Replacing all the doors would add a lot of time and money to this project. Thanks !


----------

